# Aluminum



## MallardMayhem21

Anyone run a fully aluminum enclosed trailer? Thinking about ordering one up here in a week or so. It will still have a steel torsion axle but everything else will be aluminum. I would like to know about any problems one has had with them and also any other suggestions. Thanks


----------



## jpallen14

I own a featherlite and it is awsome. Pulls very well and is very lite. All my other buddies have steel trailers and for the most part are junk compared to a featherlite.


----------



## BB

I have a 7x16 R&R with a V and it tows great. They also have a standard 6.5' height if you are looking for that. I know to customize one through Aluma it was going to be expensive. The aluminum vs. steel the same size took 5-600 lbs off of the dry weight. 
so far i haven't had any welds break or appear weak but i have only had it a little over a year.


----------



## 6162rk

mallard,

what size you looking for and where are you located? i might have a line on a 7 x 12 with v-nose extended height feather lite.


----------



## goosehunternd

aluminum trailers are a bad idea if you plan on taking them "off road" they are proably ok for highway use only but a frozen plowed field in november will kill it. I have welded more aluminum trailers than anyother out there, when it comes down to it Al. welds are just not as strong and don't penetrate near as good as steel. I have welded Al. for years and am speaking from expierence, I run a featherlite with a steel frame and is still lighter and stronger than other brands.


----------



## MallardMayhem21

Just south of the Twin Cities. BB and Jpallen14, Do you guys use these as decoy trailers or just over the road? I have got some prices on what Im looking for and I think Im going to go with an Aluma 6x12 V front. Comes with a 5 year warrenty even though there is probably some small print BS.


----------



## jpallen14

Mallard, I only use my trailer to haul decoys. I have had it for seven years with zero problems. It has been in hundreds and hundreds of fields from Sept.-April in temps from -30 to 90.


----------



## BB

I have used aluminum utility trailers just about everyday for the last 5 years for work, home, and hunting and havent had a weld break or crack yet. i don't know much about welding like some other guys on here so maybe they have weakened and i just didnt notice.
I did quite a bit of research on the framing and it seems the underbody of the R&R and the enclosure framing were more heaving duty than the Aluma. The guy at brinkmans in delano basically told me the welds are going to snap by going over washboard areas of dirt roads but i don't see that happening. 
The R&R brand only welds aluminum enclosed trailers so that made me feel a little better that they just werent taking the plans from a steel trailer and copying it in aluminum. They also had plywood walls fully sheeted where aluma on went 3/4ths the way up. I might not affect you unless you're planning on shelving a/o stacking decoys to the top.
With that being said I only intend to use the enclosed for hunting and probably 19 of 20 hunts a year are in peas, barley stubble, chopped corn that hasn't been disked or we're 4 wheeling from the gravel. If i hunted in rough fields more often I would maybe consider a steel frame.


----------



## emiliaceramics

I think aluminum is very light as compared to other metals. Also it has got very less rusting problem.


----------



## B.D.B.

Does the aluminum hold up against gravel roads? I know they come with rock guards and diamond plating, but it seems that gravel roads would tear that stuff up. I know the fenders on my steel trailer are tore up from gravel roads. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## tarren

Aluminum trailers are light in weight and will provide improved gas mileage simply because you will be dragging less weight. Strength wise it is not so much strong. Aluminum tends to bend and break at lower tolerances and can not bears the jerks over the gravel roads. It requires more attention and more ongoing maintenance and also more difficult to weld as compared to other trailers. Aluminum prevent the trailer from rusting effect but it can't prevent from corrosion.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND

Would you really get better gas millage with an Aluminum over a steel frame?, It seems like the air drag is the biggest influence of the gas millage


----------



## Save Hens

id say if ur pulling a smaller trailer with like a ford ranger, a guy could probably tell the differance with an aluminum. but i get the same mileage pulling a 6x12 v nose aluminum and a 7x16 v nose steel trailer..no joke. im pushing the same amout of air with both trailers


----------

